# making skull torches out of basic tiki torch



## monty1269

uuummm.... ...?
Where's the rest?? LOL!


----------



## Push Eject

tease...


----------



## frums143

second get a glass or something round close to the size of the top of the tiki torch. and mark the top of the skull.


----------



## frums143

this just a view of the pencil mark. sorry forgot i had a dentist appointment. anyway try to avoid making your mark to close to the front.or to the back.


----------



## frums143

next make a cut with exacto or sharp blade to mark the top.


----------



## frums143

next i got out my hacksaw blade and stuck it thru..try to keep blade angled toward the center so as to not cut where you don't want to.


----------



## frums143

next remove the middle part out of the skull.


----------



## frums143

next step is to get the tiki torch and place it in the hole and start to slowly twist back and forth to get the torch to start cutting the groove. go slowly so as to not break the skull.


----------



## frums143

as you can see from this pic the top of the tiki will start to make the opening the correct size , the top acts like a mini saw because of the teeth of the torch.


----------



## frums143

once you get all the way thru 








then slowly take the skull out and place right side up in the hole and you got a skull tiki torch i think it adds a little more effect that way. but thats just me. hope you enjoy.
















sorry about picture coming out sideways but couldn' figure out how to rotate it. but you can see the finished project.


----------



## Push Eject

Fire + Skulls = Good


----------



## Mr. Halloween

very nice...we want night pics!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Yeah, night pics please!


----------



## frums143

*final pics of skull lit*

i finally got around to getting night pics think they look allright. first are with the flash on just you can get the full look.
















and here are what tots will see decided to put one in front of the guillotine i just finished today will finish the neck that will shoot out blood this weekend but will post a new thread for that.















thanks for looking at my project and comments are always welcome.


----------



## Terra

What a great improvement to a Tiki torch! Looks awesome and thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Mr. Halloween

awesome!!!!! i love it!!


----------



## grimm

This is flippin sweet ! I have 4 tiki torches that need some dressing up - great pics !


----------



## grimm

You should mass market these things for Halloween next year - do a frankenstein a witch , mummy , etc... you can purchase the tiki torches off season , aswell as the halloween faces and make a bundle ! just an idea


----------



## Dragonomine

Those are awesome!! I'm gonna see if Walmart has those 1/2 price after Halloween!


----------



## runmikeyrun

hurry up with that guillotine step by step, that thing looks awesome!! Does your blade drop? I'm debating on whether to have one with a dropping foam blade or a static wooden one.


----------



## Dragonomine

runmikeyrun said:


> hurry up with that guillotine step by step, that thing looks awesome!! Does your blade drop? I'm debating on whether to have one with a dropping foam blade or a static wooden one.


I know, right?? I've wanted one of those for years!!


----------



## croser2

Need to get some skulls. I spray painted my torches liek those black and they look sooo much better.


----------



## ghostokc

Great post


----------



## frums143

thanks for the painting the torches black, good ideal think i will do that.
 and hopefully will get to the guillotine this weekend and post pics or a video. sorry for the delay but so much sh** going on.


----------



## Glass 'eye'

Thanks for the idea!! I will have to steal this one. Great one more project


----------



## Warrant2000

I have a few skulls I was wondering how to use. I use tiki torches to hold my "Horror House" sign. 

muahahaha...


----------



## partsman

You know it's absolutely amazing how much information is out there on the web check this link out:

Skull Torches

I've been trying to find that link since I first saw this thread posted, I couldn't believe how simular the projects are in nature. I guess all haunters are trying to go in the same direction


----------



## frums143

wow that is similar i guess evil minds think alike. will try the hanging stuff idea. thanks for the link always looking to improve.


----------



## partsman

No problem, I Am the Man of 100001 links, it just takes a few days to figure out where I saw something and figure out which link I need 
I thought you might like the hanging stuff too. I know I saw one other link with an idea like this too, but I just can't find it right now. So much to do so little time left
HH


----------



## SouthernBelle

I love this idea!!!


----------



## Tatiana

Unfortunately, I couldn't find any foam skulls...or hollow plastic ones...the only ones I could find were plastic with battery packs inside with lights and such...a lot of work and not a lot of time...so I found some creepy pumpkin masks and put them on instead...they actually look really good and I think the glow from the torches with the orange masks will look pretty cool.


*fingers crossed*


----------



## frums143

i'm glad i was able to contribute to the group. unfortunately i wasn't able to get pics of guillotine in time...ran out of time like every year. but will put up up pics for anyone that wants one for next year. not too hard to build and not to expensive.


----------



## rebelxwing

I think I need to dress up 6 tiki torches just sitting in my backyard being boring. This is a clever and effective conversion. Well done!


----------



## Magickbean

This is fantastic! Certainly livens up regular old tiki torches, that's for sure


----------



## audible

This is such a great idea. Its simple and not expensive but really makes an impact on the look of the haunt. I bought a couple scary pumpkin torches last year and have been trying to figure out where to find or how to make some more along those lines. This is perfect, just what I was looking for. I have already bought 4 torches from Fry's for $4 each and will be hitting up Wal-Mart for the skulls when they hit the stores. The torches I bought are black so I think they will really look great with the skulls. 
Thanks for the how to and your guillotine is great, you must do a how to for that as well. audible


----------



## halloween junkie

Great tut. I'll have to make these. I have a couple torches we don't use. I saw these in a catalog some where. They wanted around $50.00 for 4, didn't think they where worth it. This way is so much cheaper. Again great idea.


----------



## Shattered

I loved this tutorial, Thank you so much for sharing this with us! Here is how mine ended up.


----------



## audible

Hey did you happen to get those black torches at Fry's? I just bought 4 just like that. I think the black works great with the skulls. Looks nice. Going to make mine when Wally world gets there skulls in.


----------



## Shattered

audible said:


> Hey did you happen to get those black torches at Fry's? I just bought 4 just like that. I think the black works great with the skulls. Looks nice. Going to make mine when Wally world gets there skulls in.


Nope, I bought the torches from garden ridge and spray painted them black, and the skulls are from michaels.


----------



## j2gibson

GREAT idea! 

Went to Home Depot for a couple of Tiki torches, and they only had TWO left for the season! Perfect, as it's all I needed. I plan to spray paint the Tiki torches black so they have the look of "Shattered's" torches.


----------



## SpookyMuFu

this is a cool idea, I might try this one myself


----------



## shawnr5

I'll post pictures when I get home, but I wrapped the torch with a length of grass skirt just below the skull. It really adds to the look. They look great when there's a little breeze blowing the raffia.


----------



## BevAnn

Interesting Shawn! I'd like to see that, please post a pic soon!


----------



## SkellyCat

Great idea Shawnr5... My theme is voodoo, so the grass skirt will add to the effect! Thanks!, and thank you to frums143 for the tutorial....so simple, yet so effective.


----------



## shawnr5

It's not a great picture. I had to snap it with my cell last night.


----------



## Dragonomine

It looks fantastic!


----------



## shawnr5

Having the jaw seperated and glued back on wide open like it is makes a world of difference in the appearance. It is quite a bit more sinister.


----------



## Decorinator

Thank you so much for the inspiration - about 6 weeks ago I bought a dozen "mini" tiki torches on clearance for about 59 cents each, they're about 24 inches tall. I was thinking I'd use them to line the sidewalk coming up to my house and string mini lights to connect them (I'm don't think open flames are too safe around small tots!) 

But this has given me a much better idea! I found some really nice large plastic skulls at the dollar store, and some C-7 flicker bulb strings on line. I did a mock-up with one skull - split the seam in the back, and cut a small hole at the top and pushed it over the tiki torch - it looks great with a couple of bulbs illuminating from inside, and one flicker bulb peeking from the top. It is going to be a killer path marker!! 

When I get the whole project done I'll try to post a picture, just need to get all those skulls prepped!!


----------



## shawnr5

Sounds cool, Decorinator. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I realize I am coming to this post sort of late but i am so happy I did. I am looking for all props that are cheap to do and this one falls right under that category. I really think I could do something cool with this. Ill keep you all posted. Whooo Hooo I cant wait!!!*


----------



## GhoulishCop

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I realize I am coming to this post sort of late but i am so happy I did. I am looking for all props that are cheap to do and this one falls right under that category. I really think I could do something cool with this. Ill keep you all posted. Whooo Hooo I cant wait!!!*


Spookilicious mama,

I did a similar prop two years ago (last year, with all the rain, I couldn't light them). They're definitely a quick and easy thing to do. My torches, however, were metal rather than bamboo.










Good luck. Let us see the pics when you're done!

Rich


----------



## Bryan316

shawnr5 said:


> It's not a great picture. I had to snap it with my cell last night.




I thoroughly and vehemently disagree! This is FREAKIN PERFECT! Such a great idea, but this style really looks creepy and decrepid!


----------



## killerhaunts

When would be the best time to get cheaper/discounted tiki torches? I LOVE the ideas, thanks everyone!!


----------



## GhoulishCop

killerhaunts,

I've seen some really good sales on torches at the end of the season, fall heading into winter. For the typical 6-ft size, while you'll find them at Home Depot and Lowes, I've also seen them at larger chain drugstores, Walmart, Walgreens, and the like for less. 

There are also smaller table top versions that the dollar stores seem to want to give away at the end of the year. They could be converted into a larger pole version with some imagination. Some of the dollar stores also have the larger ones too. 

You'll probably find them pre-season too, though I'd imagine the discounts wouldn't be as large. The good thing about this project is that it is so quick and simple to do, if you just mark it on the calendar around August/September to be on the lookout, you'll be able to scoop them up and have plenty of time to do the project before Halloween -- unless you want to have the skull torches up for the summer!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## LadyAlthea

the dollar store has them.


----------



## Kymmm

Just wanted to let you all know that I saw tiki torches today at Party City for $2.99 a piece.


----------



## crazy xmas

Just read about the tiki torches AWESOME idea!


----------



## TNBrad

here are some we made this weekend. Thanks so much for the inspiration.


----------



## The Archivist

Great idea. I have a friend that uses Tiki torches for part of his layout, I'll have to recommend this to him.


----------



## t shirtchuck

I used this idea last year and they were a hit. Just a heads up on the fluid. Walmart here has colored oil to burn in different colors. They had blue,green,red and traditional yellow. I bought one of each.


----------



## spiderqueen

Push Eject said:


> Fire + Skulls = Good


Seconding this! 
The photos of it lit up at night are terrific! This was such a great idea, I'm sure I'll have to copy it someday.


----------



## SmartisSexy

I really liked the black look so I did my torches black also and I did a lot of spotting on my skulls to make them look a little burned.


----------



## t shirtchuck

Cool!!!


----------



## REV

Ok, way cool. This is a first to do on my list of props this year. Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG

This is a great cheap, easy idea.

So many ideas so little time....**sigh**


----------



## t shirtchuck

I used this idea last year with four torches and my neighbors loved them. It takes a little time to hollow out your'e skulls but if your careful you can do it. I insist on the be careful part cause I could see how you could easily slip and hurt yourself with the knife. SO BE VERY CAREFUL!!


----------



## RCIAG

Just saw tiki torches at Michaels for $2.50. Granted the tops were red, white & blue, but the stick was basic bamboo.

The tops are going into the skull anyway so I don't think that red, white & blue matters.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

This thread is awesome...I think I can even do this prop lol


----------



## CobhamManor

I have to do this!! I got my Tiki Torches from Boscov's for only $1.99 each!


----------



## October1980

I was at Target today and found bamboo TIKI torches on clearance. They are sold as two-packs. Right now they are $4.88 (was $6.99) for the twin pack.
That's only $2.44 each as compared to Home Depot at $2.99 each and Lowes at a steep $5.99 each. The price will probably drop even lower in a few more weeks, but I didn't want to miss out so I bought now.


----------



## Brodiethedog

thank you so much 4 this tutorial Ive got a long driveway and a lot of tiki torches so these will really spruce up my haunt!


----------



## Itsjustme

Thank you for this idea!! I love it. 

I found some plastic skulls and tiki torches at my local dollar store so I snatched them up to make some of these. Super cheap, super easy, and will add so much to the party.  I can't wait to see how they look when they are burning at night! (I just hope the plastic doesn't melt)

Thanks again!


----------



## SmartisSexy

So I went to Party City and in the back is a rack of skull tiki torches for $9.99 each. They look horrible they used cheap plastic looking grey skulls and left the torches their brownish color. I was talking to some guy there and I was like totally do it yourself mine look 100x better than this trash.


----------



## Blix666

loved this idea so much i just had to do it...instead of foam skulls though, i used blow-molded plastic ones and used a jigsaw to make the holes...


----------



## Tannasgach

Itsjustme said:


> Thank you for this idea!! I love it.
> 
> I found some plastic skulls and tiki torches at my local dollar store so I snatched them up to make some of these. Super cheap, super easy, and will add so much to the party.  I can't wait to see how they look when they are burning at night! (I just hope the plastic doesn't melt)
> 
> Thanks again!


How did the plastic skulls hold up? Did they burn or melt?


----------



## timtim666

it actually works really good, I started doing this about 6 years ago, if I can find a pic I'll post later


----------



## crazy xmas

I am doing this one totally cool!


----------



## thalius Darkrune

sweet, I was just going to hang some skulls from the 6 lining the walkway to the door but this looks way cooler. nice job. like the guillotine btw


----------



## deathstaste

*love it*

I did the same with blucky skulls


----------



## 1031FUN

This is a great thread..I made this last year.

View attachment 16050
View attachment 16051


----------



## Devil

I made two last year. They were a big hit


----------



## Savage Night

Those torches look great! We're doing a skeleton luau type theme, so I plan on making skull torches too. What size skull did you use? I have some that are about 61/2-7 inches high, but I've seen some that are more than nine inches, and I'm wondering which one would be best.

Also, does anyone here know how big the skulls are on the ready made Spirit torches?


----------



## t shirtchuck

The skulls I used were approx. 6 1/2" tall, 5" across the top, And the tiki torches are approx. 2 1/2" to 3" in diameter. 

Charlie


----------



## Savage Night

Thanks for the info, t shirtchuck!


----------



## Hamm

Awesome looking skulls 1031FUN.


----------



## magnusius

I have been thinking about doing something like this for years. Thanks for showing an easy and effective way to accomplish it.


----------



## magnusius

Devil said:


> I made two last year. They were a big hit


That is a sweet setup. Me Likey!!


----------



## mxmarsh

That was GREAT!! will be adding that to the haunt this year


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Poop - no can do this fantastic idea. Visions of flaming TOTers come to mind and angry parents with pitch forks and their attorneys running up my driveway. Oh well - will save the flames for another day.*


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

I have a question. I have stuff from last year I bought to make these, but I was wondering if anyone has any ideas how I can make it to fit my carnival theme. I have just the regular skulls. Only thought I have is a red bozo wig? You guys are awesome with the creative ideas so I thought i would pick your brains.


----------



## Sir Gregor

Here is one that I made for this year. I really like the look without the lower jaw.


----------



## Ghouliet

Sir Gregor has an great idea, you could tweak it a little and add a colorful ruffle collar on the post, something a little festive for a carnival.


----------



## Trinity1

I am SO going to make some of those this year. I love the way they look!


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

Thanks Ghouliet for the idea. I could totally do something along the lines of a ruffle collar. Tweak it a bit. Cant wait to start.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Here is my take on the skull torches. They cost an even 2 bucks. Found the torched on sale for 1 dollar and the skulls were the goofy looking ones from dollar tree. I cut the eyes and the mouth out for effect. I am thinking about painting the torches black but I kinda like the hollow look as the flame makes shadows in it. Here is the link to my blog with the finished product. http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/2011/08/even-death-could-not-stop-flames-from.html


----------



## shawnr5

They look good. I have to make a new set. I gave mine to my brother. I'm going to stick with the seperated jaws, though. I really dig the look it gives them.


----------



## RCIAG

They are now selling these in Spirit (& probably other places too). Can't recall the price, but they have them.The torches aren't as big as a normal tiki torch & the skull is a small caved in plastic thing. All the homemade ones I've seen here are much nicer & I'm sure much cheaper.


----------



## JennWakely

so color me ignorant, but how do the skulls not melt? I love these BTW, I just wonder about smelly burnt styrofoam...


----------



## GhoulishCop

If you look at the photos, the flame is above the skull so it is not getting hot. The canister itself that the oil is in doesn't get hot so the skull doesn't get hot either.

Rich


----------



## TNBrad

here are some we made one weekend a few years ago. The skulls came from walmart's pet care area. I let the flameses blacken the top to add effect of age.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Looks awesome, but - and maybe I'm just overly cautious - I worry that a gust of wind might cause the flame to blow down and lick the foam skulls, or the metal guard could heat up and cause melting if skull if care was not taken to be sure it's far enough down. It wouldn't take much for that styrofoam to catch and turn a tiki torch into a big ole scary torch of destruction. I'm a worrywart sometimes.

TNBrad, I really like yours being that they are the cast ones and not very flammable.


----------



## TNBrad

no not very flammable. I used the flame to soften the tops so I could chip off as much as I needed to fit around the can for the torch.
but they are not cheep ; -(


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

TNBrad said:


> no not very flammable. I used the flame to soften the tops so I could chip off as much as I needed to fit around the can for the torch.
> but they are not cheep ; -(


I wasn't meaning yours as much as the ones made from foam. Yours look to be made from resin or something more solid that would not go up as easily or as quickly as foam would. Open flame around fake webbing, foam, corn stalks, and costumes just makes me nervous. All it would take would be a burning foam or plastic skull dripping flaming goo as it melts to start a disaster. I know, a bit paranoid, but I'd hate for someone to get caught up in the excitement of making a new prop and have something bad happen. Just sayin' - be careful!


----------



## TNBrad

OH no 
I agree
I have bad dreams about fires of late. ;-O


----------



## katshead42

I made something very similar to this but I put the skull on the post of the tiki torch. I live in Texas and there is a constant fear of things catching fire. I cut a hole in the foam skull slid it up the post and filled it with TONS of red hot glue so it kind of looks like a bloody skull. I can post pictures tomorrow if anyone is interested in seeing my finished product.


----------



## Figtreejohn

Definitely interested in seeing your photos with the skull on post idea. I'm a little worried about stuff catching fire too...


----------



## katshead42

*sorry it's taken so long to post*

I live in Texas and I have a fear of things catching fire so I made my torches a bit differently. Here's a pic


----------

